
Building AI systems that work is still hard - mongodude
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/01/building-ai-systems-that-work-is-still-hard/
======
mongodude
Experienced multiple times working on applied AI projects. Real-world datasets
are messy and labeling them is an expensive task.

Enterprises are also not sure how to measure the RoI of their AI projects,
especially since the accuracy is the mid-80s at best and someone needs to take
ownership to teach the machine and improve the accuracy continuously.

